# Dome top to water heater



## eva (Aug 23, 2011)

I had a plumber come and get upset because our water heater had a domed top. It is a.o. smith fcg-75 series 270 installed in 2004. He claims it could explode and the pressure caused the dome. The water pressure measured 90. A plumber friend told me he doubts water could dome a heater and has never heard of this. I think I found a similar model on ebay and the photo looks like the top is rounded and not flat. I do not want to replace something if it does not have to be but I don't want something dangerous in my house. Does anyone have any experience with this. FYI I also read something that said a dome can be used instead of a pressure relief tank. Any accuracy to this? Thank you.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

So, how many times are you gong to post this on the same forum?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Been nice knowing ya, buh bye....


----------



## eva (Aug 23, 2011)

He is a mater plumber but another master plumber disagreed. I am trying to do the right thing and looked to this site for some guidance. Thanks. Bye


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

It's an Aqua Dome...


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Definitely, definitely a Hydro-Dome!


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Where's that hammer when we need it?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

This thread is worthless without pics...Oh wait Protech just posted some...


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.
__________________


----------

